# Last questions before I buy



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

My TV doesn't have a HDMI connection. It does have DVI though. Am I wasting money getting a HD DVD player? I'm really leaning towards waiting until July when the $100 off works on the XA2 if it works with my tv. 
I've read that HDMI to DVI conversions don't always work that well. Help me make a decision.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't heard of any problems myself. Personally I could not tell a difference between component and HDMI although there is supposedly a benefit in using HDMI for audio.

Maybe some of our more technically savvy guys will chime in and explain it better.

No matter how long you wait, the connection will be the same for you until you upgrade your display. The only decision I see you have is the money factor. All of these players are getting cheaper and cheaper about every 6 months or so.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I believe that as long as you are getting your audio elsewhere, the video part of HDMI can be extracted to HDMI via a simple adapter. That's how I'm doing it. I have gone from my 720p cable box to my TV with HDMI directly, as well as with an adapter in place, and I can't tell a difference. I can tell a slight difference between those either of those two and component, but both are generally excellent. IIRC, I have also used a DVI to DVI cable with an adapter at the TV end (in conjunction with a Denon DVD-1910 and had no troubles).

I think you will be OK either way, and not wasting your money on HD-DVD if that's the way you want to go.


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

Shouldn't be a problem at all.
As long as the player will send the audio out through the digital out and send the video out through the HDMI at the same time.

You can either use a HDMI-DVI cable or a HDMI/DVI adaptor.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

From what I understand (99%) chance I can use the 5.1 analog connections for audio and HDMI for video. I guess if that doesn't work I'll try the fiber optic. If that doesn't work, e-bay here I come.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

^^^ Sure the audio will work fine on the 5.1 analog outputs -- it is always on. The trick that we have learned is that you have to set the XA2 SPDIF output to PCM in order to have the bass management work on the 5.1 audio analog outputs. A goofy XA2 bug/workaround. :coocoo:


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Steve have you purchased a player yet?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I broke down and ordered a XA2. Should be here in a couple of weeks. Got an excellent price from a dealer so I guess they sold out. I'll post impressions after I get it and have watched a few movies. I'm really interested in the upconversion of SD. 
Thanks to everyone that offered help.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

SteveB said:


> I broke down and ordered a XA2. Should be here in a couple of weeks. Got an excellent price from a dealer so I guess they sold out. I'll post impressions after I get it and have watched a few movies. I'm really interested in the upconversion of SD.
> Thanks to everyone that offered help.


Sounds great! How good of a price did you get it, if you dont mind me asking?

I still have the first gen HD-A1 and it is excellent for upconverting. I've read that the HD-XA2 does an even better job at upconverting so I think you are going to be very happy.

I think its amusing that I orginally bought my player mainly for upconverting (with no intention of replacing my existing dvds) and now we rarely watch anything that isnt full hi def :bigsmile: 

Many complain about this but I really love that most of the HD movies have the extras in the DVD resolution. It is impressive to see such a large difference between the 480i scenes and the hd movie.

Watching the 480i extras right the actual movie really makes the difference very apparent and keep in mind that the extras are upconverted and there would be even a larger difference with just the dvd version.

Even HD movies that have received bad reviews/ratings for there overall picture quality usually still show a large diffence/improvement compared with there dvd versions.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

SteveB said:


> I broke down and ordered a XA2. Should be here in a couple of weeks. Got an excellent price from a dealer so I guess they sold out. I'll post impressions after I get it and have watched a few movies. I'm really interested in the upconversion of SD.
> Thanks to everyone that offered help.


Hows the player Steve?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Tommy,
Don't have it yet. It's supposed to ship on Friday,6/29. Got movies waiting for it to get here.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

SteveB said:


> Tommy,
> Don't have it yet. It's supposed to ship on Friday,6/29. Got movies waiting for it to get here.


Wow HD promotional sale must have had good results if its that backordered 

Oh well just in time for the weekend at least. What movies did ya get for it?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Some of the movies I've ordered haven't made it here yet but so far I have the Planet Earth series, Happy Feet and King Kong. I'm going to hit Costco and other stores to see what else is on hand over the weekend.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

All three were great looking titles. Not sure what Costco prices are like on the movies. So far I think Amazon (along with my 10% discount plus prime membership) makes ordering there the cheapest.

If you click on the release list link in my sig, theres an excel spreadsheet that lists all the released and announced titles for HD (& BR) it also has next to each what highdedigest has reviewed and rated each for PQ and AQ if that helps ya at all in making your selection.

My personal recommendation would be for the Matrix boxset. As someone that never cared for the original series on it, I was really impressed by the picture quality of it in HD and have been rewatching it going on my 3rd time now..


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Went to Costco after work today and they only had the Planet Earth series in HD. I guess they sold all the others they had or aren't selling them anymore. I walked by the D2 player and the price has gone back to the $349. I'm feeling better about getting the XA2 for $150 more.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not interested in those documentary type movies at all but I did buy the box set for my wife and have to say the two times she has put it on so far, I sat there and watched the whole disc with her... I think its 4 discs altogether. Amazing pictures to it to show off your HD plus very informative. I would definetly recommend it.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I watched the series as broadcast tv and was amazed at the picture quality. It is part of what got me started wanting a hd dvd player. I have a feeling that I will watch sections of those shows over and over. Some of the bird scenes especially, those things were so cool. 
I found some good prices on deepdiscount.com especially if you can get a discount code. They seem to be slow on shipping but it's free so I can live with it.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Never used deepdiscount, ill check it out though... Unfortuntely I think most of the discounted prices are for titles that have been out for awhile. Since starting with HD last year, I'm caught up and always looking to the next release day for more titles to come out..


----------

